# FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE-p1 and lsof problem



## alfikmik (Aug 22, 2017)

Hi there i have a problem with lsof

after

`pkg install lsof`

I have this 


```
lsof +D /vol/jails/_template           
lsof: WARNING: compiled for FreeBSD release 11.0-RELEASE-p12; this is 11.1-RELEASE-p1.
```

manual compilation shows:

`portmaster sysutils/lsof`


```
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/sysutils/lsof/work/lsof_4.90M.freebsd     
===> Compilation failed unexpectedly.                                     
Try to set MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes and rebuild before reporting the failure to
the maintainer.                                                           
*** Error code 1
```

With MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes is too many errors for compilation.


----------



## Jov (Aug 23, 2017)

lsof needs FreeBSD kernel source to build, do you have correspond src installed in /usr/src?


----------



## alfikmik (Aug 23, 2017)

Yes i have, if src isn't installed coresponding message is displayed before compilation begins


----------



## SirDice (Aug 23, 2017)

Post the _whole_ error please, that last bit is just a generic message you get to see with _any_ error.


----------

